
Google kills off Inbox, Allo, goo.gl URL shortener, and Google+ in few weeks - gardaani
https://9to5google.com/2019/03/11/google-spring-cleaning-death-inbox-allo/
======
coldtea
The real news would be Google keeping something alive that it's not one of its
5-6 money-makers...

